# Willy Roberts Flats Boats??



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

A friend of mine has a project boat he wants to sell me, it says roberts on the side, and it looks about 18' long. Any info on what to look for, or experiences with these boats?? 

Thanks, 
Jimmy


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Willy Roberts hulls and Roberts hulls are 2 different brands.

Roberts...











Willies...


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Brett is correct.  If it says "Roberts", it was most likely built in south Tampa and should not be confused with a "Willy".  They each have a unique look.  If your still unsure, shoot some pics and it should be easy to ID. 

BTW, most "Roberts" came on a "Rolls Axle" trailer, another giveaway.


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

It's a roberts.. For sure..


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> It's a roberts.. For sure..


Shoot me an e-mail next week and I'll get some pics of what you'll be looking for.  We have one disassembled behind the shop.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That's stylish, the flamingo pink paint job. I'm assuming from that that the Roberts picture was taken in the early 80s.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> That's stylish, the flamingo pink paint job. I'm assuming from that that the Roberts picture was taken in the early 80s.


Look at the motor...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

She's a 1995 model...purdy in pink, eh?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

It would be purdy in puke! ;D

Who's bowat is that? 

I just noticed the twin trollies, is it steered by the power of the motors?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

De bowat was on craigslist I think,
just another hull in my boat porn collection...
Clueless as to TM steering.

                          [smiley=1-computergeek.gif]


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

hmm kinda looks like they are locked straight and steered by the skeg on the outboard. I guess thats a way to do it.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

"I use the two 24-volt RipTides with 70 pounds of thrust in back during tarpon season to help me move into position on schooling tarpon and to move away from other anglers when I'm hooked up," Rick Murphy says. "The motors let me do this quietly without starting up the outboard."


They still "pole" but turn on/off the trolling motors with air switches mounted on the poling platform.  Either switch one TM off to turn or push the rear end of the boat over with the push pole.

I learned something new today!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> > That's stylish, the flamingo pink paint job. I'm assuming from that that the Roberts picture was taken in the early 80s.
> 
> 
> Look at the motor...


Oh man... I look like a dumazz.  :-[

Paid so much attention to the hull I didn't even look at the motor. Keyboard in mouth, or foot on keyboard....


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> > > That's stylish, the flamingo pink paint job. I'm assuming from that that the Roberts picture was taken in the early 80s.
> >
> >
> > Look at the motor...
> ...


Nahhh. Don't quote me but I don't think that boat was in production when that motor was bolted on. I remember the Roberts boys running 90 degree heads.  I'm guessing it's repowered.  Thinking it might be from the late 90's though. Maybe MATT will chime in, he knows these boats. 

Twin trollers off the back was a west coast 70's/80's tarpon thing like Gramps said. Nicest ones had air switches at the bow and on the platform that controlled on/off which would allow you to steer with the motors and still throw a fly. Some attempts were made to reverse the tollers also with limited success.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Come on guys, I know it's Friday,
but you gotta read the words too...
not just look at the pictures.






> She's a 1995 model...purdy in pink, eh?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i have the same trolling motor setup for the fin & feather  not sure when i'll ever use it but got it when and if i do ;D you can make subtle steering adjustments by using either the port or starboard motor or run straight with both of them running  so you say your set up in a drift huh? no problem just turn both motors 180 then the occassional bump of the switch will power the motors slowing the boat so your not drifting too fast


----------

